# Canada Visa - help



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

Hi. I am trying to move to Canada and I dont kmow what visa to apply for. 
I dont want any agencies cuz they cost like hell. I wanna do it myself. I dont have anyone living there to send me visa so I have to do everything myself.

I am married and my hubby works in afghan embassy kuwait. He is just an admin there.
I have a 1 year old baby.

What visa can I apply for?
I am applying in the CIC website. I havent taken their assessmrnt cuz i dont know where to start from

Thanks!!!


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

hii..

If u dnt want to start with agency then u can do it by urself n cic website...u can apply for PR to canada bfre that u can do ur assessment test n that website to know abt ur eligibility...further to that u have to arrange somany documents to upload n cic site..
Mee to looking forward to apply for PR to canada..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Parvez1 said:


> hii.. If u dnt want to start with agency then u can do it by urself n cic website...u can apply for PR to canada bfre that u can do ur assessment test n that website to know abt ur eligibility...further to that u have to arrange somany documents to upload n cic site.. Mee to looking forward to apply for PR to canada..


Please do not use text speak. It's against forum rules. The rules can be found on the stickies. Suggest you read them before you next post.


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

what is text speak by the way???i dont understand and as u mentioned here, wer r the stickers???pls help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Parvez1 said:


> what is text speak by the way???i dont understand and as u mentioned here, wer r the stickers???pls help.


Stickies are at the top of the threads. And this is what text speak is http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMS_language


----------

